# March POTM voting thread



## Corry (Apr 2, 2006)

Vote for your choice for March Photo of the Month.  

View photos HERE


----------



## duncanp (Apr 9, 2006)

very specific closing time lol


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey. Cool. Looks like Woodsac's "Metamorphosis" won this nomination! 

Congratulations!

Too bad that specific photo has been taken out of Photobucket already and can no longer be shown extra in this thread  ...


----------



## Corry (Apr 15, 2006)

:shock: OOPS! I forgot about this! (with the DC meet and all)...

Yup...Woodsac is this months winner...too bad we can no longer see the pic!  

Ok...Woodsac, hope you don't mind me linking to your dA account (if you do mind, let me know and I'll edit!)

Here is your winning pic! 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/30815995/


----------



## Arch (Apr 15, 2006)

sorry that was my fault.... editing down my photobucket account and not thinking!.... woops, but here it is again for you, congrats woodsac :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey...thanks guys 

Who would of thought that being scary would get us anything...besides our own gallery 



Arch, to make it easy on you, when you nominate someone just click on the picture and copy the properties and re-past them into the voting thread. That way you don't have to resave the image to your own account


----------



## Arch (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbup: good thinkin


----------



## Chiller (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats just killer Woody.  Congrats man.  Love this one.


----------



## JonK (Apr 16, 2006)

jus killer jake....congrats...well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## Randog (Apr 16, 2006)

Excellent work Woody, Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks again guys 

And thanks for the nomination Angel!


----------



## Mohain (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats Woodsac. An awsome image :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Can't believe I missed this, Woody! :thumbup:


----------

